# Leappad- where can I get one?



## lucy (2 Nov 2011)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows where I can get a leappad. Sold out in all the usual places - smyths, argos, amazon( 1-2 month delivery). World of wonder don't sell it. Ebay have one but its 114 sterling. Anyone know of any shops (anywhere in Ireland) or online where they are in stock. Thank you


----------



## rubyred (5 Nov 2011)

Hi lucy I have also been on look out for one these just don't seem to have made enough for the demand that's there, I seen on donedeal a add where chap is selling them for 180 total scam that person I hope no one will purchase I'm going to keep looking if I get any luck I will post back, best luck finding one.


----------



## rubyred (5 Nov 2011)

Hi Lucy  just to let you know toy r us in Belfast have them were just leaving now to go up and get 2 thoughts of 4 hour drive best luck getting one


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2011)

See they have a delivery service to ROI.

It does say though that they are out of stock now until end of November, if this the same item mentioned above.

Maybe ring Argos 01-4203041 and ask when they will be back in stock.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Nov 2011)

irishlinks said:


> Green Leappads in stock at normal price *on Amazon* - be quick they will sell out soon



Looks as if the green are also curretly in stock in ToysrUs also.


----------

